# please help me im a girl!!!!



## Ghost Runner (Nov 13, 2004)

*This joke is not funny*

Girl 
Please don't touch you friends car. 
This is a bad idea
Why don't you help him wax or clean it. Cool hand luke comes to mind.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

Centurion said:


> I really need to take my mind out of the gutter:
> 
> "...the lil shiny bi that says something posh about his car..."
> Who's a little shiny bi?
> ...


Now I'm laughing! :rofl:

PS - next time I want a quick response to a post I think I'll start it with "please help me I'm a girl...." Sure got us goin.


----------

